

Fraudulent trading activity at Mt. Gox, and how it affected the price of Bitcoin - jackgavigan
http://willyreport.wordpress.com/2014/05/25/the-willy-report-proof-of-massive-fraudulent-trading-activity-at-mt-gox-and-how-it-has-affected-the-price-of-bitcoin/

======
gus_massa
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7796748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7796748)
(318 points, 4 hours, 48 comments)

